# Testex q pharma - real or fakes help!!!!



## THENOMAD (May 1, 2011)

Hi all here i have TESTEX PROLONGATUM made by Q PHARMA SPAIN i have noticed i have 2 boxes in my stack that are different to each other.

I have been researching various forums and have discovered that one is a FAKE and one is REAL plz can anyone tell me which one is LEGIT as i am led to believe the box with the euro price tags are the FAKES.


----------



## THENOMAD (May 1, 2011)

Pics


----------



## TGB1987 (May 1, 2011)

You have to post pics or there is no way for us to help you.


----------



## THENOMAD (May 1, 2011)

pics below....


----------



## THENOMAD (May 1, 2011)

Pictures by NSDomino - Photobucket


----------



## THENOMAD (May 1, 2011)

I have used HGH before Im currently on my FIRST cycle using these TESTEX at 750mg per week (3 shots per week) first 2 weeks i used 500mg, I have done 4 weeks of (oxy)metholone to kick start and i am using milk thistle and ARIMIDEX i also have PCT(waiting)
Age 25
Training 5 years
195Ibs
8-10%bf
Diet is in check protien/carbs/calories/fats plenty of water
I train 4 days per week using supersets/dropsets etc with my training partner who has experience in cycles.
Monday = chest/bi/forearms
Tuseday = quads/calves/abs
Thursday = shoulders/traps/triceps
Friday or saturday = back/hams/calves/abs

I really need to know about these TESTEX i understand they can take 4-6 weeks (assuming these are legit) to kick in but i have yet to notice any significant changes that i feel i couldn't achieve from my natural training. 
NOTE :i also have 15 8iu vials of HGH HYGETROPIN should i use them up i feel a bit muddled up atm any help would be appreciated no flaming...


----------



## ROID (May 1, 2011)

Usually if you get fake/counterfeit amps you are not going to get a box with them.

Might as well just use them, you already purchased them. Next time make sure you trust the source. Just because a source has been around a long time doesn't mean anything. IMO, the larger scale sources are the most dishonest.


----------



## THENOMAD (May 1, 2011)

ROID said:


> Usually if you get fake/counterfeit amps you are not going to get a box with them.
> 
> Might as well just use them, you already purchased them. Next time make sure you trust the source. Just because a source has been around a long time doesn't mean anything. IMO, the larger scale sources are the most dishonest.



Yes my source is questionable he is a local Bodybuilder and well known but i noticed my testex are 90% that of the "REAL" description (darker ink/no price tag/larger font on vials/rounded plastic casing/barcode numbers/logo placements) even tho he was using the EURO price tagged boxes which im led to be "FAKE" i will continue with my cycle tho and can hope i feel the effects soon.


----------



## Grozny (May 1, 2011)

here we go some example of real vs fake testex amps.


----------

